# Postfix configuration question



## Ruler2112 (Mar 20, 2015)

I run a small mail server using Postfix as the MTA on FreeBSD.  My boss was kind enough to allow me to create a special account for my woodworking group to use; basically, mail sent to it is then relayed to everyone in the group by way of the .forward file in the home directory.  There's no way to log into this account and it's intended to be used only by the people who are in the group.

One of our members accidentally signed up for an LinkedIn using the group account instead of his personal address.  The person has not responded to multiple e-mails and over 2 dozen people continue to receive his personal e-mail from LinkedIn.  Unfortunately, LinkedIn support has been of no help whatsoever - it takes 3-4 days between responses, they flat-out refuse to do anything, and it's plain by reading their messages that they aren't even reading what I send them.

Now blocking any messages coming in to the group account by use of a regular expression would not be difficult.  However, I'd like to prevent this type of thing from happening in the future.  To that end, I'd like to restrict who can send messages to the group account to only those people listed in the .forward file of the group account.  Honestly, I don't know how I could accomplish this.

Does anyone have any ideas that would allow me to achieve what I'm looking to do?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 20, 2015)

Instead of using .forward files, look into the Distribution Lists functionality of Postfix.  That should do what you want.

If not, then you actually want a proper mailing list manager, like mail/mailman.  That allows you full control over how mail is delivered to the list.


----------

